# Rabbits and Predators



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Year of the rabbit here. They're everywhere and appear to have had several litters. Up until a few years ago, the cottontail was almost extinct in these parts. Just wondered if it's just a local phenomena , or is it all over? Something happened to the gray fox here within the past few years. The population was higher than the reds, however, numbers off dramatically. Coyote numbers off considerably also, locally on account of the heavy hunting pressure by the houndsmen, thanking them for that. Looks as if it is helping the reds rebound to a limited extent. Anyone see any blue racers? Used to be common here. I haven't seen one in years. thinking that the coyotes ate them all.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Mar 31, 2014)

Live on an old Christmas Tree farm. Lots of blue racers here. Rabbits seem to be done this year(garden is thankful). Might be due to the owls. With this nice weather, been sleeping with the windows open. Nothing to here 3 or 4 owls hooting back and forth. Had one get in my young chickens two years ago, but the rest must have learned a lesson...


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Lots of rabbits in my yard. Will kill some ***** out of the Cherry Orchards soon. Talked with a farmer last week he said you need to kill more coyotes come fall again. Have seen both reds and grey pups hit on the road the summer as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

We have lived here in the city maybe 18 years, seen maybe 1 or 2 rabbits in the yard over this time. This year, they are in the yard every time I turn around. Lots of them in the neighborhood this year.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

In Ann Arbor where I work and live in have been seeing rabbits everywhere! 
More than I have ever seen before and I am relieved as I thought the harsh winter we had would hurt the population a bit. Maybe it helped them stay concealed and kept the predator hunting at a minimum who knows


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Used to hear that rabbits had population cycles. It's been a long time since I've seen numbers like this, 30 years ago maybe. I'm happy about the numbers, however, they can and have done a fair amount of damage here. Most of the predation around here, does seem to be owls. Lots of falcons and hawks here eating our doves. They really seem to have a taste for dove breast. Don't know that I believe the cycle theory, perhaps more true with the arctic hare and or varying hare. Haven't explored the scientific data. Anyone????


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seems to be good numbers in the pockets that I've seen thus far. 
Time to get the beagle in shape. Poor guy is 10 in a couple months but the hunt is in him, just hope he's healthy enough.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

They are everywhere and all sizes right now. I worry about the birds of prey more than I do the yotes. I had a red tailed hawk take a young rabbit this year about 5 feet away from my kids playset in the back yard.

Ganzer


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I am seeing more in my travels in the straits area though still not like it used to be. Hoping they are still around come snow. 

The owls knock the stuffings out of the rabbits right along with virtually every thing else! They are just so tasty and we (predators) all know it from weasels on up to man.


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

As soon as the snow went away I noticed the rabbit population seemed to explode. I contribute it to the super deep snow we had this year. Easy for the rabbits, hard for the K-9s to run them down in such deep snow. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems logical to me.

This will probably be one of the high spots for the "ten year cycle".


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Seeing new young ones just out of the nest. I'm counting 3 litters since spring.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think the only animal that's had a better breeding season than rabbits is mosquitos


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope the marsh rabbits are having as good of year. :evilsmile


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Just ran my pup the other day, seems to be ALOT more than winter..that's a for sure thing & I'm liking it :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

hillbillie said:


> Hope the marsh rabbits are having as good of year. :evilsmile


 Don't know what it's been like down your way as far as rainfall. We've had a really green summer here. I've got 1500' and a pond on a large creek. I'm seeing more rats than I have in some time. I have to add that this hasn't been trapped in a few years. I hope all are seeing a population increase. With all the bad news in the fur business, the rat seems to have held up well. $$ will be down, however, they are fun to trap and will still be profitable. Knock on wood, hope we don't go into a drought. As far as the rabbits, looks great. I ate more bunny dinners last winter, than I have in years, and it looks like it's gonna be even better this winter.


----------

